# Egypts farmers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A double edge sword


BBC News - Building boom troubles Egypt farmers


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice video about all this.One of my brother-in-laws works trying to stop the illegal construction thats been going on,lots of building without permits,so forth.He said they are very busy working longer hours,and have been stepping things up lately dealing with these issues.This new breed of farming looks like the way to go for the future of this country considering the elements involved with land,heat,and water.


----------

